# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پاسخ به برخی ابهامات در مورد ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری

## khaan

سلام. دوتا از سوالاتی که زیاد در تاپیک های مختلف مطرح میشدن و هرکاربری هم مطابق سلیقه خودش یه جوابی بهشون میداد رو از سازمان سنجش استعلام کردم و پاسخشون رو اینجا براتون قرار میدم. 


آیا کسی که در کنکور سراسری در رشته روزانه پذیرفته میشود سال آینده مجاز به ثبت نام در کنکور ولی انتخاب رشته های غیر روزانه مانند پیام نور و دانشگاه آزاد و ... میباشد ؟
پاسخ منفی هست چنین داوطلبی حق شرکت در کنکور سال آینده را ندارد ( بر خلاف کنکورهای سال های قبل ) 

آیا کسی که دیپلم مجدد اخذ کرده و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی را قبل از آن در رشته متفاوتی گرفته باشد مشکلی برای ثبت نام در کنکور دارد؟
باز هم پاسخ منفی هست و میتوان با هر مدرک پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم در کنکور شرکت کرد. 

این هم تصویر پاسخ های سایت سازمان سنجش

----------

